# what's this wooly thing in my house??



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we were dog sitting our friends wire haired vizsla last week, although Ruby and Truly have met before, Truly really is quite wooly now (she's a purebred WHV), Ruby wasn't quite sure what to make of her


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

What a great pic  I just love the wirehaired Vs! I'd love to have one, but it won't be anytime soon


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Kelly, Truly really is adorable! she's 10 months old now and such a lovely bitch, totally different looking to her sister sibling (same litter) that looks more like a smooth haired V than errr.. a smooth haired V. Truly's mum (Fen) is very much like Ruby, although Fen is a purebred WHV, short wirey coat with a nice beard/moustache.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is Fen, Truly's mum, as you can see, she's a lot less wirey than Truly


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the more wisperish (lack of better "word" :-\) look of Fen & Truly. I have always had a soft spot for wires regardless of breed. The 1st WH, although awesome, looks a little more "Labradoodlish" to me. I know ZERO about WH Vs, and love a labradoodle too, but I'm just saying I like the look of your Truly & Fen


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Kelly, Fen is Truly's mum, neither of them are related to my Ruby, although we got Rubes from Fen and Truly's (human) mum, she works at the vets where the breeder (ahem!) took the litter to be destroyed and it was there that we rescued Ruby...it's actually a longer story than that, but I won't bore you with the details


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We encountered a wire haired vizsla at the park a few days ago and Axel and her played together for about 30 minutes. They are very beautiful dogs. I also ran into another Vizsla 2 days later at the same park and again the dogs played together expending energy while the adults talked shop about similar experiences of owning a vizsla. We have had Axel for almost a year and these were the only two times I have ran into another vizsla at the park... (2 days apart)


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

harrigab--I was confused over who belongs to who. I hope I haven't stuck my foot in my mouth (would be commensurate with the type of day I have had), but all the girl's are beautiful. It is fascinating to me how different their coats can look within the same litter. I have looked over a few breeders websites, and some of their dogs have more wiry, woolly, or wavy coats. Again, kind of like the Labradoodle. Do you think the Vs will evolve that way (different types of coats within the breed?). Either which way, I could eat them all up! The pics are great


----------

